

Steve Jobs' last gift - Ediven
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/237313

======
evli
While yoga is beneficial, the same can be said about any type of exercise. I
think this article just highlights this western culture's obsession with
eastern.

td;dl Exercise is good for your body and mind. Do it often.

